
Zeus: Windows programmer's editor/IDE - joeyespo
http://www.zeusedit.com/
======
damian2000
Just thought I'd provide some feedback - your product looks good, but your
website is dated. You have to click on the "buy now" link (a CGI script) to
see the price. This should be on the first page, especially as it seems a
reasonable price. Also at first I thought this was an IDE for creating hybrid
versions of the windows-only ZeuS trojan malware... ;-)

~~~
jussij
> Just thought I'd provide some feedback

I appreciate the feedback.

> but your website is dated.

I agree 100%. I know how to write a good programmer's editor but I don't know
how to create a nice web site :(

> You have to click on the "buy now" link (a CGI script) to see the price.

All Zeus purchase is handled by a third party payment service. Hence the link
to the third party payment site.

> This should be on the first page

I am not sure why? You can try Zeus for nothing.

Zeus runs for 45+ days as a fully functional editor/IDE and as a download size
it weights in as next to nothing.

It also comes with a full un-installer so at any time it is very easy to
remove the software from your computer.

To me the question is simple, are you looking for a good programmer's editor
that you can try for free?

> I thought this was an IDE for creating hybrid versions of the windows-only
> ZeuS trojan malware... ;-)

Zeus has been around for many years with the first release dating back 1994.

Unfortunately the ZeuS trojan has taken on the same name since then and it has
caused a lot of confusion.

All I can say is, as the author of the Zeus IDE. believe it or not it is not a
trojan ;)

Thanks again for your feedback.

Cheers Jussi Jumppanen

